# Do IFBB Pro?s Lie About Their Cycles?



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2020)

*Do IFBB Pro?s Lie About Their Cycles?*

https://youtu.be/ol1K8GX09Ak


----------



## Jrizzy50. (Jun 10, 2020)

Pretty sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Yep.  They Lie to protect kids from copying their dangerous cycles.


----------

